# Brummendes DVD laufewrk



## biggi@aodt (1. Juli 2002)

Hi habe mal eine Frage mein DVD laufwerk fängt bei den Filmen und auch bei cds nach einer kurzen weile an zu brummen. Es hört sich so an, als ob es im leerlauf ist. Wie kann ich die lesegeschwindigkeit herab setzten , oder woran kann es noch liegen??
es ist ein nagelneues DVD laufwerk mit 16x facher lesegeschwindigkeit.

thx im voraus


----------



## dfd1 (1. Juli 2002)

Es gibt ein Programm Namens CD-Bremse. Soviel ich weis ist es Freeware und finden tust du es unter www.cd-bremse.de. Hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## nightmare (1. Juli 2002)

Habe genau das selbe Problem !

Auf was wäre es denn sinnvoll, die Lesegeschwindigkeit zu stellen ?
wenn man z.b eine DVD anschaut ?!

mfg. nightmare


----------



## Vitalis (1. Juli 2002)

Um DVD's anzuschauen braucht man normalerweise keine hohe Geschwindigkeit. 2x DVD-Speed müßte reichen.. Probier's doch einfach aus


----------



## biggi@aodt (2. Juli 2002)

;-( leider gibt es diese seite nicht mehr vielleicht kannst du mir deine ICQ nummer geben falls du soetwas hast oder du schickst es mir per mail. 

und noch ein zusatz: die DVD´s werden schweine heiss? hoffe es funtzt damit.


----------



## biggi@aodt (2. Juli 2002)

ok es hat funktioniert danke nochmal. zwawr funtzte die seite erst nachmehrmaligem versuchen aber schliesslich gings. ;-)

Des brummen ist wech.

thx


----------

